# Can I re-bottle my wine



## clutter73 (Apr 10, 2009)

My family bottled a WE Gerwurztraminer kit last Sunday (30 bottles). At the last minute we decided to add some simple sugar. We thought it was pretty clear, but everyone was anxious to bottle since we had help. Turns out it's a little cloudy. I've tried patiently to see if I can live with it so my question is can I uncork the bottles and put back in the carboy to clear? If so, do I need to add anything to it? Or should I try and live with it? As anal as I am that would be tuff for me. I'm a newbie so be gentle. LOL!


----------



## smurfe (Apr 10, 2009)

You "could" do that. It will expose the wine to more oxygen and increase the chance of oxidation but it is an option you could do. Are you seeing any of the sediment settling in the bottles? Was it clear in the carboy when you bottled it? I have had to re-bottle a couple times when I had forgot to back sweeten.


----------



## clutter73 (Apr 10, 2009)

It has just a little sediment at the bottom and slightly cloudy, but not a lot. Would I have to add anything to the wine if I put it back in the carboy or just let it sit until settled?


----------



## smurfe (Apr 10, 2009)

I am guessing you added the ingredient packets that came with the kit. Shouldn't have to add anything else. An extra 1/4 tsp of sulfite's would be great if you didn't add any extra when you bottled.


----------



## clutter73 (Apr 10, 2009)

I added "6" cambden tablets because I thought I was going to let it age in the carboy for quite some time. I got pressured to bottle because this was our first batch and everyone was so excited. That will never happen again. Next time I'll follow the directions to a tee. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Manimal (Apr 10, 2009)

One thing you learn quickly with winemaking is that all actions need to be done on the wine's schedule... not yours!


----------



## kiljoy (Apr 10, 2009)

I know you're supposed to put wine on it's side to keep the cork wet, but If they are synthetic, put them vertical and let the sediment fall to the bottom. Then use a nice decanter when you serve.


----------

